# Plant ID help



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Are these 2 plants Nymphaea lotus 'Red' (Red Tiger Lotus) and Nymphaea micrantha (4-color lotus)??

How would you propagate these types of plants?


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Bump, anyone?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Your first question - yes....both are Nymphea, the 2nd being Nymphea micrantha

To propogate, I've always had a bulb, once the plant is established you can gently detach it from the bulb, and another plant starts growing from the bulb. The other way is getting little plantlets from the root structures of the mother plant.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

After a while the mother plant will start to produce bulbs as well.


----------

